# Need help con rod and main bearing number



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I found the number on the crank but i could not found the one on the block the number on the crank is 22312 1102. Can i order the main bearing and the con bearing with that number only ??


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

No. 

I'm assuming you have the motor on a stand? I believe my numbers were stamped just inside the block on one of the ends. The five number sequence is for the main caps (1-5) and the four number sequence is for the rods (1-4). 

For your bearing sizes you add the numbers from the block to the numbers from the crank. (i.e. If the numbers on the block were 22222 2222, then your bearing sizes would be 44534 for mains and 3324 for rods).

Also, make sure you keep everything in order...don't mix up your caps! Scribe the respective number on them if it's not already done. #1 starts at the front cover.

Hope this helps....Jody


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

actually.. the only numbers you need for the rods are the ones that are stamped on the crankshaft's counterweight. The 5 digit sequence of numbers on the bottom of the block are added to the 5 digit sequence of numbers on the crankshaft's counterweight. That's how you get your main bearing numbers. But for the rods.. just take the 4 digit sequence of numbers from the crankshaft's counterweight and that's the ones you need to order. The other numbers on the bottom of the block aren't related to anything. 
Travis


----------

